# Orion Cooker



## peculiarmike (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone familiar with the Orion Cooker?

www.orioncooker.com

Says it will cook 6 slabs of ribs in 1 hr. 15 min.. Convection type cooker. Smokes also. Uses charcoal. All stainless.
$129.00 at the borg (Home Depot)


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 12, 2007)

I did a search on it and here are some results:

http://www.sharky.com/forum/showthread.php?t=515

http://bbq.about.com/b/a/204152.htm click on the comments link

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/vi...9c16647abf148e

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fo...d.php?p=834625

The Orion Cooker is just that.. a cooker - oven even. It will get you some smoke flavor and maybe darken the outside if you don't use water, but is designed for speed. Not low N slow. Don't expect a beautiful bark or smoke ring, from what I've gathered. If you get one let us know your results and thoughts

Keep Smokin


----------



## ddemerath (Apr 12, 2007)

It appears that most people seem to like the Orion from all the reviews.  The smoke flavor seems to be an issue however.  Personally, I enjoy my smoker and am considering building a Stumps clone.  If speed is what you are after, it seems to have it nailed down.  My biggest concern would be the price of the charcoal (self lighting).  It sounds like you use a whole bag.  Seems kinda wasteful to me.  The users claim you could cook another meal after the first as it stays hot for 4-6 hours.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 12, 2007)

It appears to be a low pressure pressure cooker. Cool!


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for the search info PC. Lotta comments, appears it does what it says it will but is not the traditional smoker we are used to. Commenters generally said the food produced was "good" to "great", course, what are they used to? If they eat ribs at Tony Roma's, or another rib chain store, I seriously question their opinion.

"Also, don't fret when the entire cooker is engulfed in flames from the charcoal. The meat is on the inside; the flames are on the outside"

This might concern me. Have to situate the thing in an area all it's own. Keep the local fire dept. on standby.

An interesting device. Don't know if I would spend $129.00 on it. 

Also, while out and about yesterday I stopped at the closest Home Depot, since it was in their ad, thought I would eyeball it -THEY HAD NONE IN STOCK! Happened to be over in Blue Springs, MO, stopped at the H.D. there also, THEY ALSO HAD NONE IN STOCK. The mgr. told me they were "on order". She checked her order on their computer system and found her order had been cancelled by "corporate" and they had placed their own order. None of their stores have any in stock! She called the vendor, they said they might ship some today! She offered a bunch of excuses and said she would give me 10% off ($12.90) on one when they arrive, big woopie. Home Depot is NOT my big box store of choice. Prefer Lowe's, Sutherland's, or Menard's.


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No I didn't buy one..actually came home and went into cyber-space about this unit. (honestly, almost added to my toys) but something didn't sound right. Mainly the cook time.
So fellow SMF brothers/sisters, I'll stay with what I have. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## grhutman (Apr 20, 2007)

I Just bought one about a week ago. I'm mostly happy. I need to learn how much chips to get smokey taste. Last weekend I did  about a 5# stuffed brisket in only 2-3 hours. It's built very strong stainless steel. The only real bad thing it takes quite a bit of charcoal & Orion recommends Matchlite which I don't like. If you want more shoot an email. Homedepot here had a good price ($120)


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi George -

I don't see why you couldn't use regualr charcoal if you use a chimney to start it. 2 - 3 hours huh? oooooooooo I think I'm gonna be in trouble again!

Oh honey  ~~~~


----------



## sdagro (Dec 30, 2011)

I have one.  Bought it in Nov.  Have cooked turkeys, Boston Butts, Chicken, game hens, pork loin.  Love it.  One good handful of chips of your choice and about 14# of ANY BRAND charcoal and good to go.  Use reg charcoal and lighter.   No smoke ring?? SO!!for personal use to m,e it's more about taste than the smoke ring look. Start timing when you start fire.  Ron Popeil should have invented this thing.  "SET IT AND FORGET IT"!!!!


----------



## psycho-smoker (Dec 30, 2011)

Is the texture of the meat the same? Reducing it to such a short cooking time is pretty attractive if the end result is just as good. I just started using a smoker and have really liked the results so far.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2011)

I got me one of these Orion's last summer (for $35 off Craigs List), it is now my go to rib machine. Much quicker(under 2 hours), less work and better tasting product than I was spending about 7 hours on the smoker with. Only down fall to mention so far is all I can do is 3 racks of spares at a time; may have to get another one! I'm looking forward to trying this on other meals; but no matter the outcome; I will keep the Orion as my quick rib machine!

Another cooker I learned about that works off the same principle but is meant to work with your campfire is the CanCooker. http://www.cancooker.com/ I may have to get one of these for first hand comparison!


----------



## jep8fan (Dec 5, 2013)

MossyMO said:


> I got me one of these Orion's last summer (for $35 off Craigs List), it is now my go to rib machine. Much quicker(under 2 hours), less work and better tasting product than I was spending about 7 hours on the smoker with. Only down fall to mention so far is all I can do is 3 racks of spares at a time; may have to get another one! I'm looking forward to trying this on other meals; but no matter the outcome; I will keep the Orion as my quick rib machine!
> 
> Another cooker I learned about that works off the same principle but is meant to work with your campfire is the CanCooker. http://www.cancooker.com/ I may have to get one of these for first hand comparison!


It'll do 6 slabs. Double up on each hanger, add only 10 minutes. 12.5 pounds of charcoal.

Wind is not an issue with a 32 gallon metal trash barrel. Cut the bottom out. I took 4 strips of metal about 8 inches long and attached to lid.Turn the garbage can upside down and attach the lid contraption to what was the bottom. This serves as a rain cap while allowing the smoke to escape. It will slide right over the cooker and block the wind. It adds a little time (10 minutes) to beef, but pork and chicken doesn't change.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 6, 2013)

Innovative cooking machine!  Not a smoker but a steamer and that's why they are careful to call it a "cooker."  Same concept as crutching meat right from the start at a high temp.  I did something similar on a propane BBQ.  I'd indirect cook the ribs for an hour using a smoke pouch, then crutch for another 45 minutes with direct heat.  Fall off the bone tender, smokey flavor, moist.  No bark or smoke ring.  A little bit more work though and the Orion would cut out the extra attention required.  The Orion has a lot of more versatility.


----------



## champ1fc (May 29, 2014)

I know this is an older thread, but I must comment.

I used the Orion "cooker" and had a great smoke flavor with my Jack Daniel's wood chips. Yes, I was/am skeptical about cook times, and wouldn't have believed it if I had not seen it for myself. I then tried it for myself. As a newbie, I am still learning, but I also work 70 hours a week and can't spend all day babysitting a smoker. This Orion fits my needs and produces a great finished product, imho. I may have to return my borrowed unit and buy myself one!


----------

